# milking bucks???



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i read in a magazine once about milking bucks. this just popped in my head today and i cant think of the magazine but it was at tractor supply. i was fliping through it and skimmed over the article before we had to leave. has anyone heard of this? is it just a hermaphrodite mix-up or what? very confused...
:whatgoat: 
:? 
:sigh: 
:shrug: 
:doh: 
:scratch:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

umm, only thing I an think of is, semen collection ??


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha ha! but no, really milking a buck. there was a pic but it was kinda fuzzy and a black-and-white. it was definitely a buck with udders. the weirdest thing........


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could of been hermaphrodite....that would be the only explanation......In my oppinion :thumb:


But there are... those doctored up pics too...like the inquirer ...LOL :wink:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> Could of been hermaphrodite....that would be the only explanation......In my oppinion :thumb:
> 
> But there are... those doctored up pics too...like the inquirer ...LOL :wink:


I agree with Pam..


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, not a hermie, its a real condition. I can't remember exactly how it works, but sometimes bucks who come from heavier producing lines can actually produce milk themselves, I had a buck that had milk, I gave him parsley to dry him up, and I know a breeder friend who had a Saanen buck who got really bad mastitis. Go to this site and go down to Thrill and look at his udder: http://luckystarfarm.com/referencebucks1.html Thrill is a buck that comes from a line of extremely heavy milkers


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I wonder what they do with the buck milk? I don't think I'd want to drink it :x lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Nope, not a hermie, its a real condition. I can't remember exactly how it works, but sometimes bucks who come from heavier producing lines can actually produce milk themselves, I had a buck that had milk, I gave him parsley to dry him up, and I know a breeder friend who had a Saanen buck who got really bad mastitis. Go to this site and go down to Thrill and look at his udder: http://luckystarfarm.com/referencebucks1.html Thrill is a buck that comes from a line of extremely heavy milkers
> _________________
> ~Sarah~


Holy goat batman... :shocked: that is truely weird...never heard of it before lead alone see it.... :thumb: thanks Sarah... for clearing that up....I didn't have any other ryme or reason for it other than a hermie ....LOL :wink:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea, I wouldn't want to drink it either


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow- kinda nuts!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe I saw a similar artical in Dairy Goat Journal...it was just as Sara said, bucks that come from extremely good milking lines have been known to have "2 sacs" back there!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:ROFL: My hubby says no way would he 1) milk it 2) drink it! "I am NOT milking a boy goat....No matter how cute he is."

Gina


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

liz said:


> I believe I saw a similar artical in Dairy Goat Journal...it was just as Sara said, bucks that come from extremely good milking lines have been known to have "2 sacs" back there!


LOL, Liz! :ROFL: :slapfloor: I almost peed when I read that!

And, man, I can't believe the udder on that Lucky Star buck! I've heard of bucks making milk before...that is just crazy though! :shocked:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

So, does Thrill act like a doe or a buck during breeding season? Just had to ask.....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea, he's owned by a herd in WA, I assume he would though since he's an extremely masculine buck and he does have daughters, check out his daughters Xhibit and Vivian: http://luckystarfarm.com/dandy.html 

And the buck I have that has an udder(I have no idea if he comes from heavy milking lines, it was a mistake that I bought him) acts very bucky during rutt. They're nothing like hermies at all.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

mrs. lam said:


> :ROFL: My hubby says no way would he 1) milk it 2) drink it! "I am NOT milking a boy goat....No matter how cute he is."
> 
> Gina


I had enough trouble explaining to the little kids what the "big thing hanging down" was - if my buck had an udder too, that would take alot of explaining - to anyone that came to visit.

I saw Thrill. I wasn't thrilled.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Very common in the dairy breeds. We used to have quite a few of our Lamancha and Togg bucks who milked. Sometimes one side and sometimes both. I used to milk them usually out before showing them which was hard because they tend to have small orifices. The milk looks watery. Their teats get all big and stretched out from being full. Remember forgetting to milk somebody out once and the judge commented on his ability to milk while they were down there checking teats. 
I have heard of a breeder sending buck milk in for kicks when they sent their samples in for DHIA once.... not surprising the butterfat test reveled a very low butterfat content. 
Kinda like a precocious milking doe. We had precocious milkers with the Togg babies a couple of times as young as two weeks old. A precocious milking doe can be shown in the senior classes if she is being milked regularly... have done it as we once had a yearling Togg(one of those two week old babies who milked) who had a full sized udder as a never freshened yearling. If you show a precocious milker in the dry classes the judge may ask you if you are milking her and if you are they would like her to rather be shown in the milking class.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I have that article. Not sure at this time where it would be though. I thought that was really weird. But are teats normal on a buck?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dreamchaser said:


> I think I have that article. Not sure at this time where it would be though. I thought that was really weird. But are teats normal on a buck?


Teats are normal on all male mammals, it's not "normal" for them to be functioning teats though.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I haven't heard of this in goats specifically, and plan to read the link above. Very interesting and not surprising. All male mammals have teats. I have them, and I suspect most of you ladies out there have husbands who have them.  
I have a male acquaintance who just underwent surgery for breast cancer, the tumor was located in one of his milk ducts. We males are perfectly equipped to produce milk, it's all a matter of hormones, not plumbing. Why should goats be any different?
On milking a buck, I can't imagine a buck worth his machismo who would ALLOW anybody to milk him. If I even touch my buck's back legs near his goodies I've got a real fight on my hands....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I read about "udder bucks" in Dairy Goat Journal I do believe where there were actually a few bucks out there that milked! I couldn't believe that! I personally don't think I would want a buck like that...just way to odd for me.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:ROFL: Elchivito. Ya, but my hubby says his are purely for decoration. :slapfloor: 

Gina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

woah... too cool! ya learn something new everyday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> woah... too cool! ya learn something new everyday


 Yep...You sure do...... it is so bizare though..... :shocked:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

I read once (years ago, maybe in National Geographic?) about a primitive tribe in some out of the way place. The mothers of the babies don't nurse them, at least not all the time. The mothers go back to their work and the babies are nursed by the elderly women AND men of the tribe. Thought that was way strange.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I read once (years ago, maybe in National Geographic?) about a primitive tribe in some out of the way place. The mothers of the babies don't nurse them, at least not all the time. The mothers go back to their work and the babies are nursed by the elderly women AND men of the tribe. Thought that was way strange.


 Wow... that is also strange.... we are so use to our traditional ways... :wink:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I am not sure I would want to breed to a buck like that tho. Would he pass this trait on to his kids?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its not a DQ is it?? otherwise i'd see no problem at all with it, just goesto show howmuch milk is in that pedigree


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't say for certain but I don't think it is a DQ, the only thing that would disqualify bucks in that area is extra teats. And as for something to pass on to his kids, he may pass on precocious udders to his daughters and there may be a chance that his sons could milk(but I see it as doubtful) But all in all, I see nothing wrong with breeding to a buck like that, or using a buck like that for breeding. A milking buck is not a fault of any sort, it does not imply bad genetics(and Thrill is a genetic gold mine) it just shows the extreme production that exists within the lines which just so happened to produce a freak of nature.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

Every now and then you will see a buck that produces milk. I have a alpine buck right now that has enlarged teats with milk. Finished his CH in the show ring this year. Judges say not big deal. Looks a little odd but not at all uncommon.
Sue


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

[[[I had enough trouble explaining to the little kids what the "big thing hanging down" was - if my buck had an udder too, that would take alot of explaining - to anyone that came to visit.]]]

ya, that would be hard to explain... my dad said that sometimes when males get breast cancer one side effect is producing milk...... WHAT?!?! sometimes he doesnt remember things correctly,so i dont know about that one... crazy stuff though...


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> my dad said that sometimes when males get breast cancer one side effect is producing milk...... WHAT?!?! sometimes he doesnt remember things correctly,so i dont know about that one... crazy stuff though...


Yup, men in treatment for breast cancer can produce milk, depending on the treatment they get and what hormones they use if they get hormone treatment. My dad just had to have a mastectomy in April and when they were discussing what might happen if the tumor was cancer that was one of the things they discussed. There are also some hormones for guys with prostate issues that cause breast growth, which my uncle discovered after he had prostate cancer. They have an awful lot of fun teasing each other about their "boob" issues.


----------

